# So I get this bid packet in the mail today



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

They are still looking for bids for this place. Most guys with enough equipment to do this are booked.


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

Are they just shopping for prices?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Isn't citytoe working up that way still?


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Whattaya mean "enough equipment"?

There are a few guys here who can do that in under 2 hours with a wideout and a shotgun shovel monkey. Only wannabes can't do it like them.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

1olddogtwo;2063408 said:


> Isn't citytoe working up that way still?


lol, that would be a 5k per push.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

Buswell Forest;2063473 said:


> Whattaya mean "enough equipment"?
> 
> There are a few guys here who can do that in under 2 hours with a wideout and a shotgun shovel monkey. Only wannabes can't do it like them.


lol thats what I was thinking. I too am still getting calls for decent size lots, suprising how many every year wait till first good snow to TRY to find a contractor


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

A couple of these and go at it!


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

grandview;2063393 said:


> They are still looking for bids for this place. Most guys with enough equipment to do this are booked.


So what's your bid?? Or did it end up in the fire pit?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Buswell Forest;2063473 said:


> Whattaya mean "enough equipment"?
> 
> There are a few guys here who can do that in under 2 hours with a wideout and a shotgun shovel monkey. Only wannabes can't do it like them.


Kinda funny, giving it a quick once over on my phone, I was guesstimating a couple hours for plowing.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Some of my best jobs have been the ones where they wait till last moment.Sometimes they mention that I'm the only one to bother to call back.Had one I priced really high,had that one for 10 years.payup


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

grandview;2063393 said:


> They are still looking for bids for this place. Most guys with enough equipment to do this are booked.


What happened the national did not work out. Could not find anybody to agree to there terms. I find it hard to believe a facility this size is not prepared.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

I figured a ford with a boss vplow would be sufficient for Grandview...


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

It was 25k last year,buddy had it for 2 wks,The church manager kept getting in fights with him before it even snowed last yr. He had a loader sitting there for the job.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Doesn't look that big, maybe 2in wide, 3in in length, maybe I need a bigger phone.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

grandview;2063633 said:


> It was 25k last year,buddy had it for 2 wks,The church manager kept getting in fights with him before it even snowed last yr. He had a loader sitting there for the job.


What about SPLandescaping, thought he was the big guy in town


----------



## RandallJ (Nov 25, 2015)

being a guy from the southwest, I have never been exposed to "snow removal" costs... Gotta hand it to you guys, the risk of capital is far greater than I had imagined.. I was always curious when I went by some big lots with 4 or 5 big cats with those monster snow pushers..


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

1olddogtwo;2063639 said:


> What about SPLandescaping, thought he was the big guy in town


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

1olddogtwo;2063639 said:


> What about SPLandescaping, thought he was the big guy in town


What ever happened to that guy?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

grandview;2063633 said:


> It was 25k last year,buddy had it for 2 wks,The church manager kept getting in fights with him before it even snowed last yr. He had a loader sitting there for the job.


Being a church this explains why there not prepared. Good luck with the unreasonable snow wizard manager. How many guys that own loaders have one just sitting around that are not dedicated by now.

Maybe somebody that missed a lot of bids if there lucky. Furthermore if the guy that had it last year never got started and the manager cracked him same is going to happen with the next.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

RandallJ;2063647 said:


> being a guy from the southwest, I have never been exposed to "snow removal" costs... Gotta hand it to you guys, the risk of capital is far greater than I had imagined.. I was always curious when I went by some big lots with 4 or 5 big cats with those monster snow pushers..


Just the Mobilization on them 5 cats and pushers to your job is very expensive.


----------



## bliz&hinikerDLR (Dec 30, 2011)

Why do you guys think this requires a loader?
Should be a good add on account. Only day you are under the gun is Sunday and some commercial accounts don't run Sunday's correct?


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

Banksy;2063499 said:


> A couple of these and go at it!


Do you know when these will be available with hydraulic wings?


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

bliz&hinikerDLR;2063861 said:


> Why do you guys think this requires a loader?
> Should be a good add on account. Only day you are under the gun is Sunday and some commercial accounts don't run Sunday's correct?


To a lot of guys on here anything over 20k sq ft requires AT LEAST one loader, if not more. Personally I think a properly equipped truck could do that place faster than a loader, but what do I know.


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

Longae29;2063870 said:


> To a lot of guys on here anything over 20k sq ft requires AT LEAST one loader, if not more. Personally I think a properly equipped truck could do that place faster than a loader, but what do I know.


Just wondering, when is a truck ever faster than a loader? Shouldn't any loader over 60hp with a pusher or wing plow be way faster than any truck all the time?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

bliz&hinikerDLR;2063861 said:


> Why do you guys think this requires a loader?
> Should be a good add on account. Only day you are under the gun is Sunday and some commercial accounts don't run Sunday's correct?


Would've wanted a loader for the 7 footer last year.

GV how big is the lot?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Longae29;2063870 said:


> To a lot of guys on here anything over 20k sq ft requires AT LEAST one loader, if not more. Personally I think a properly equipped truck could do that place faster than a loader, but what do I know.


A pick up with a 8-8.5ft plow with wings can clear 1acre (< 4") under 30mins and this is conservative.
I have several lots ranging from 1-3 acres and I use a F-350 with a 8.2 Boss DXT with wings.



NickSnow&Mow;2063874 said:


> Just wondering, when is a truck ever faster than a loader? Shouldn't any loader over 60hp with a pusher or wing plow be way faster than any truck all the time?


Pick ups are typically faster going from lot to lot on the road.........


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

NickSnow&Mow;2063874 said:


> Just wondering, when is a truck ever faster than a loader? Shouldn't any loader over 60hp with a pusher or wing plow be way faster than any truck all the time?


I would plow the majority of this lot without using reverse. As open as it is, with long run I think the speed of plowing with a truck would be on your side.

To the OP. You may not have thought of it yet, but offer them a seasonal price.


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

leigh;2063584 said:


> Some of my best jobs have been the ones where they wait till last moment.Sometimes they mention that I'm the only one to bother to call back.Had one I priced really high,had that one for 10 years.payup


I agree!

We have picked up a few over the years as late as mid December and they seem to be some of our best commercial accounts. Ours have not been the "wait til the last minute price shoppers" but rather the loyal "always use the same guy" places. It just seems that they assume he'll be there and then when the first snow is flying they find out he has retired or moved south or that the company is no longer doing snow lol


----------



## oarwhat (Nov 29, 2005)

That lot needs a loader. It's south of Buffalo Not in the real snow belts but it will get more than the city.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Put a skid on the lot, and a pick up on Saturday nights if needed.


----------



## bliz&hinikerDLR (Dec 30, 2011)

Mark Oomkes;2063885 said:


> Would've wanted a loader for the 7 footer last year.


Sorry, I forget that some places get a heck of lot more snow than 'round here.Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

oarwhat;2063983 said:


> That lot needs a loader. It's south of Buffalo Not in the real snow belts but it will get more than the city.


Horse hockey.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

bliz&hinikerDLR;2064040 said:


> Sorry, I forget that some places get a heck of lot more snow than 'round here.Thumbs Up


No worries, the majority of the time, a truck would be just fine in that lot.


----------



## oarwhat (Nov 29, 2005)

Mark Oomkes;2064065 said:


> No worries, the majority of the time, a truck would be just fine in that lot.


That's true but you'll need a loader for some snow falls. You say you can plow that in 2 hours. Yea maybe if there's an inch or two.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

oarwhat;2064234 said:


> That's true but you'll need a loader for some snow falls. You say you can plow that in 2 hours. Yea maybe if there's an inch or two.


That IS what I said.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Mark Oomkes;2063885 said:


> Would've wanted a loader for the 7 footer last year.
> 
> GV how big is the lot?


Don't know the size of the lot. Very busy church ,they have police directing traffic in and out of the place.

Snowfall total last year was a 165 inches.


----------



## Landcare - Mont (Feb 28, 2011)

Why would you not put a loader on a property that size? Or, at the very least, a 70-hp tractor with front and rear plows?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

BTW,that 165 is official totals so more then likely it was more.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

It's late in the game, throw out a high price, nothing to lose. Per your payment terms, they would owe you a nice first check. New fire pit!
Or just redo more of the house for the wife.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Mark Oomkes;2063885 said:


> Would've wanted a loader for the 7 footer last year.
> 
> GV how big is the lot?


Mark how can any business make decisions based on a once in 100 yr storm. 7 footer all lots needed loaders.

Church around here about that size, they handle in house with a truck and toolcat both with v plows.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Freshwater;2064665 said:


> Mark how can any business make decisions based on a once in 100 yr storm. 7 footer all lots needed loaders.
> 
> Church around here about that size, they handle in house with a truck and toolcat both with v plows.


http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=164701

post #9 and there have been more of these types.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Rent a skid have a truck come through and help $40,000 in my area


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Freshwater;2064665 said:


> Mark how can any business make decisions based on a once in 100 yr storm. 7 footer all lots needed loaders.
> 
> Church around here about that size, they handle in house with a truck and toolcat both with v plows.


It isn't a once in a 100 years, buffalo had a similar week of snow in the early '00s.

IMO, this lot does not require a dedicated loader. Would I use one when I could? Absolutely


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

grandview;2064671 said:


> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=164701
> 
> post #9 and there have been more of these types.


Well OK then, you got me. Do you have anything close to this place? Where you could park the equipment at the church and handle it all? I still feel most of the time a loader would be under utilized without other accounts close.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Mark Oomkes;2064689 said:


> It isn't a once in a 100 years, buffalo had a similar week of snow in the early '00s.
> 
> IMO, this lot does not require a dedicated loader. Would I use one when I could? Absolutely


Yeah they get some snow huh?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Freshwater;2064700 said:


> Yeah they get some snow huh?


Except for the fall storms, GR gets a lot of snow when Buffalo does.

In '01, we had 60" officially. The airport is on the east side of town though. The west side had at least a foot more than that.

We had 32" last year when they had the 7 feet.

Once in a hundred, I agree. But downwind of the lakes, you better be ready for pretty much anything.


----------



## rywnygc (Feb 20, 2010)

Mark Oomkes;2064768 said:


> But downwind of the lakes, you better be ready for pretty much anything.


This area (14033) gets hammered most years. 2011 and 2012 were pretty light. End of 12 dragged on though. I plowed most days in April.
13 had a lot of snow and cold like 14. In 13, we saw 5' in two days.

This year has been a slow start. I heard that if Buffalo doesn't get measurable snow by Wednesday it breaks a record from 1899.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

^^^ GV might actually turn a profit this year on those seasonals


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Several years back we got almost 13 feet total. It settled and it melted over the course of winter, so it didn't cause havoc, but it is the only year in my 47 years living here when the snow couldn't slide off my metal roof any more. I could walk right up on the roof. My skidder couldn't pull wood the second half of the winter. Couldn't cut it even if it would have moved, too dangerous. Can't get out of the way in chest deep snow.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

oarwhat;2063983 said:


> That lot needs a loader. It's south of Buffalo Not in the real snow belts but it will get more than the city.


I agree I would not commit without a loader, The amounts of snow for that area are to much for a truck.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

bliz&hinikerDLR;2063861 said:


> Why do you guys think this requires a loader?
> Should be a good add on account. Only day you are under the gun is Sunday and some commercial accounts don't run Sunday's correct?


Some cases your only under the gun on Sunday. On a facility this size most insurance company's of the PO are going to want it pushed off. You have to have it open for firetrucks etc.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Mark Oomkes;2064768 said:


> Except for the fall storms, GR gets a lot of snow when Buffalo does.
> 
> In '01, we had 60" officially. The airport is on the east side of town though. The west side had at least a foot more than that.
> 
> ...


Funny how the weather works like that.

I'd use the down payment for an ebling on a truck. Then just have a plan to get a loader there if needed.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

A very rough guesstimate is 250,000 sq ft. 

I'd definitely want a loader there if possible, but it is not out of the question to do this lot with a truck on a fairly regular basis.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

3 pages and no one ask THE question, we must be fixated on size.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

1olddogtwo;2065106 said:


> 3 pages and no one ask THE question, we must be fixated on size.


Size does matter in just aboot every facet of life, from birth to death.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

1olddogtwo;2065106 said:


> 3 pages and no one ask THE question, we must be fixated on size.


Ask away!!!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Any way, It's about 6 miles from my house. Whole different world with snow, could be sunny at my house and lake effect over there.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

1olddogtwo;2065106 said:


> 3 pages and no one ask THE question, we must be fixated on size.


How close is the closest Tim Hortons?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Freshwater;2065237 said:


> Ask away!!!


Well, what's in the bid package, what is their requirements?

They asking for what?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

1olddogtwo;2065304 said:


> Well, what's in the bid package, what is their requirements?
> 
> They asking for what?


Highly demanding account,unbelievable that they want the snow to be plowed from the parking lot.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

grandview;2065355 said:


> Highly demanding account,unbelievable that they want the snow to be plowed from the parking lot.


I seen that posted in the private area.....


----------



## SDLandscapes VT (Dec 17, 2008)

*Missing detail*

We still have not been informed the distance to the closest Tim Horton's

This makes a huge variance on our seasonal price.....


----------



## bliz&hinikerDLR (Dec 30, 2011)

grandview;2064360 said:


> Don't know the size of the lot. Very busy church ,they have police directing traffic in and out of the place.
> 
> Snowfall total last year was a 165 inches.


That trumps our 40" or so ... I'm out.



FredG;2064977 said:


> Some cases your only under the gun on Sunday. On a facility this size most insurance company's of the PO are going to want it pushed off. You have to have it open for firetrucks etc.


Obviously it has to be plowed each event. On weekdays open up a few stalls and a path to the door for the day to day office staff. Then come back at 10:00 am and clear the lot. I was just pointing out that it would be a good way to use existing resources at a time when there is less demand for them.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

bliz&hinikerDLR;2065985 said:


> That trumps our 40" or so ... I'm out.
> 
> *I can plow that before my coffee gets cold,*
> 
> Obviously it has to be plowed each event. On weekdays open up a few stalls and a path to the door for the day to day office staff. Then come back at 10:00 am and clear the lot. I was just pointing out that it would be a good way to use existing resources at a time when there is less demand for them.


Church's around here are open a lot,. They have morning mass everyday, plus a bunch of other things going on. So you can't ready put them on the back burner.

As for Timmy's I would pass 5 of them on the way from my house to this place.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

GV, what's up with that Chevy on ur web site? you can't put on the lot this season?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

grandview;2066153 said:


> Church's around here are open a lot,. They have morning mass everyday, plus a bunch of other things going on. So you can't ready put them on the back burner.
> 
> As for Timmy's I would pass 5 of them on the way from my house to this place.


*Pass* 5 of them. Pfff! Like you've ever passed one in your life without stopping... Double time if it's roll up the rim...


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

bliz&hinikerDLR;2065985 said:


> That trumps our 40" or so ... I'm out.
> 
> Obviously it has to be plowed each event. On weekdays open up a few stalls and a path to the door for the day to day office staff. Then come back at 10:00 am and clear the lot. I was just pointing out that it would be a good way to use existing resources at a time when there is less demand for them.


Unlike a Ramada or apartment complex if it's open and nothing in the way I'm completing. I don't come back for any other reason. I don't think that would go very well with the unreasonable manager as stated by GV.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

they want all the sidewalks done too?


----------

